# What can I take for D when pregnant?



## 15976

Is there anything I can take for D when pregnant? I am about 4 weeks pregnant and I usually take Imodium when not pregnant but I think you can only take it occasionally when pregnant and it should be when you are further along.SO I'm wondering what I CAN take? TUMS? What about iron and calcium? Is it safe to keep taking the calcium when pregnant? I'm hoping soon things will slow down on their own but who knows. I have a presentation to give today and I'm nervous.


----------



## Kathleen M.

Calcium is usually safe in pregnancy, you and the baby need quite a bit of it and it is hard to get enough from diet alone. I think LNAPE finds the pills like Caltrate more effective than a chewable like Tums.Iron can also be constipating.Of the anti-diarrheals avoid anything that has bismuth (Pepto Bismol and others). Imodium hasn't been proven safe in pregnant woman, but is not harmful in animals and almost none of it leaves the colon. If it doesn't get into your blood stream it can't effect the baby.K.


----------



## 15976

Thanks, Kathleen. I figured if anyone would know, you would.I'll continue with my calcium and add some iron and hope that works until things slow down a bit. I saw Imodium has a B rating, probably because it hasn't been studied in humans. I figured I would try to avoid it the first trimester then only take it once in awhile after that.


----------



## 15976

Well I read no imodium 1st trimester so I guess this will be a long couple of months! Hoping the calcium will kick in soon!


----------



## *Luna*

Imodium was on my OB's safe drug list and I took it during the first trimester...that is when you need it most







Your bowels will probably slow down as time goes on. Be warned, if you take some imodium, I only needed half of my usual dose to have the same effect when I took it during the first trimester.I took calcium pills too, the kind with no magnesium added. Iron didn't do good things for me (really irritates my gut) but it does stop up some women.Congratulations! Once the baby grows enough that the uterus pops out of the pelvis more, the pressure on the intestines is less and I felt so much better. I took lots of Gas-X during my pregnancy, especially at the beginning. I took Clarinex for allergies all through my pregnancy too. My 7 mo daughter is doing great and is ahead on just about all of her milestones, so it doesn't seem like I messed her up


----------



## Reta

Be sure and not take the calcium and iron at the same time. calcium tends to inhibit the absorption of iron. Also take your iron with some orange juice, vitamin C increases the absorption of the iron. I have low serum iron and been on iron for a month (3 times a day), it is rough. My doctor did tell me to work up to the three times a day slowly to allow my body to adjust.


----------

